# African Malawi Tank



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

What would you suggest be a good brand substrate to use for my Malawi tank. I Also need some idea's on how to improve water circulation in my tank. I have allot of Lace Rock which blocks some of the filter water discharge. I would like something reasonably priced to help evenly create water movement through the tank.


Thank you,


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like Chunk rock is what you need, landscape supply has exactly what you are looking for.


More circulation, get a small powerhead.


----------

